# recent fedora update broke the OS?



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2009)

anyone recently update your Fedora 11 system and notice video card issues? Well after an update it stopped using the x nvidia drivers from kmod-nvidia. so i uninstall kmod-nvidia and reinstalled it. i rebooted the system and now all i get when it loads the OS is a flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner of a blank screen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2009)

you probably need to reconfigure xorg...wil;l it let you config or is it a non responsive curser? have you tried init run level 1? Dont run fedora personally but i can try to help.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> you probably need to reconfigure xorg...wil;l it let you config or is it a non responsive curser? have you tried init run level 1? Dont run fedora personally but i can try to help.



i think it has something to do with a kernel update. i will try and do some more research soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think it has something to do with a kernel update. i will try and do some more research soon.



ok wel lemme know its almost like even though it didnt use the old driver they used the same resources and when you uninstalled the one it said it didnt use it removed something it needed.


----------

